# Can Rats Eat Grass?



## PixelPog (Oct 12, 2014)

Hm... This is a question that I haven't seen before...

Can rats eat grass? And what are your thoughts on taking your rats in the backyard in the summer (in an enclosure of course)?

​


----------



## bluenova_11 (Jul 21, 2014)

They can go outside as long as they don't run away


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I take my rat to the park and let her run around in the grass. She tries to eat it but its so well maintained I bet there's pesticides in it so I always stop her


----------



## Akarah (Sep 2, 2014)

ksaxton said:


> I take my rat to the park and let her run around in the grass. She tries to eat it but its so well maintained I bet there's pesticides in it so I always stop her


I agree, as long as there is no pesticides it should be fine.


----------



## luvmy4rats (Nov 29, 2013)

Rats can eat wheatgrass that can be purchased at pet stores and sometimes grocery stores under 'Cat Grass'.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

rats won't get anything from eating grass add they aren't designed to digest it but nibbling some chemical free stuff won't hurt. It can be nice to cut a handful of clean head and scatter it round the cage in summer, or Hay for that matter. Just don't give to much of they ate eating lots as it is a bit high in fiber and can muck up digestion if they aren't used to it


----------



## PixelPog (Oct 12, 2014)

Thank you everyone! I cannot wait for summer!


----------

